# Need help identifying make.



## Mustgn87 (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi guys. New to the cabe and bicycle collecting. I picked this bicycle up about a week ago. Can't find much about the badge and serial number.

Some nice people on here have told me that maybe it's a colson or snider. I just want to know what correct parts to put back on to make it look correct, old and rideable.

Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2021)

Thinking early-mid 30's Snyder(Rollfast) built. I dig it. Love that badge!


----------



## Mustgn87 (Mar 4, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Thinking early-mid 30's Snyder(Rollfast) built. I dig it. Love that badge!



Thank you!


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 4, 2021)

From period newspaper ads it looks like American Ace bicycles were sold from 1912 +/- through at least 1937.

Yours looks to be a 1928-1936 Motor Bike Double Bar model shown in ads below

July 27, 1919 - _The Baltimore Sun_




January 23, 1921_ - The Baltimore Sun_




April 3, 1921_ - The Baltimore Sun_




November 25, 1927_ - The Evening Sun (Baltimore MD)_




December 23, 1929_ - The Evening Sun (Baltimore MD)_




December 4, 1931_ - The Evening Sun (Baltimore MD)_




December 20, 1932_ - The Evening Sun (Baltimore MD)_




December 7, 1934_ - The Evening Sun (Baltimore MD)_




December 13, 1935_ - The Evening Sun (Baltimore MD)_




December 4, 1936_ - The Evening Sun (Baltimore MD)_




June 18, 1937_ - The Evening Sun (Baltimore MD)_




December 3, 1937_ - The Evening Sun (Baltimore MD)_




December 10, 1937_ - The Evening Sun (Baltimore MD)_




December 23, 1937_ - The Evening Sun (Baltimore MD)


_


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 4, 2021)

Welcome to the Cabe 
Cool looking bike
Bob


----------



## Mustgn87 (Mar 4, 2021)

Blue Streak said:


> From period newspaper ads it looks like American Ace bicycles were sold from 1912 +/- through at least 1937.
> 
> Yours looks to be a 1928-1936 Motor Bike Double Bar model shown in ads below
> 
> ...



That's a lot of great info! Thanks!


----------



## Mustgn87 (Mar 4, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Welcome to the Cabe
> Cool looking bike
> Bob



Thank you Bob!


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 4, 2021)

Not sure about maker of bicycle or distributor.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 4, 2021)

Got drawn in by an old rig eh?  Happens to the best of us.  You may want to use the search feature here using "Hawthorne" "Motobike"  "Wards Hawthorne" etc.    This will reveal many photos of parts typically hung on this style of frame made by Snyder/Rollfast as mentioned
above.  BlueStreaks' great ad photos of Ace cycles have very little detail in them.  The bike needs a few parts.  A three-spring 30's seat, crankset, chain, pedals and grips for the most part.   Your handlebars are missing the crossbar also.  The bad news.......If you plan on riding it a bit, you should look into buying a complete wheel set with 28" clincher rims to match the original sized wheels.   You could look here on the Cabe for a set for sale or post a wanted ad. They show up often.  Those original wheels are metal-clad wood rims and are not a good practical wheel set as they demand specific special tires.  You should still keep them with the bike. It is very hard to get tires for them and more difficult to maintain as well.    Good luck with this motobike!


----------



## Mustgn87 (Mar 4, 2021)

I couldn't pass it up. But I'm determined to get it going little by little. Thanks for search suggestions. I'll definitely look into new wheels.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 4, 2021)

Thinking with the “U” serial number prefix that the bicycle might be a *1933*-U.  Might be one of their last 28” bicycles, so maybe it should be okay to keep in the pre-1933 forum.

Also, wondering about that “*L*” & “*A*” stamping; I have seen one before on another bicycle in Southern California, perhaps it might indicate a bicycle registration from *Los* *Alamitos*?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 6, 2021)

Regarding wheels and tires to get riding on the bike, I would recommend considering modern, economical, aluminum-rim, wheels in the 700c or 622 mm size, with a fairly wide 25-30mm width.  For motorbike tires, I like the 42 mm width tires, (i.e., 42-622).
Some tire sizing systems seem to have two sets of numbers, such as 700-38 which may indicate a normal 40-622 mm tire; (perhaps for some reason).
Not sure if tariffs have affected the availability or price of imported wheels lately, nor do I predict any market changes.
Also, related to wheels, is the chain and sprocket interface; as some like to use a vintage looking chain ring sprocket, and some might even go to the extent of using original hub/sprocket with a new rim, and even do the same for the front wheel.


----------



## catfish (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Mustgn87 (Mar 7, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1369268



Is that your badge? Really clean!


----------



## stezell (Mar 16, 2021)

Here's a pic of my 20's Rollfast truss frame with modern wheels and a late 40's to 50's Rollfast 1/2" pitch chain wheel. I like Rollfast/DP Harris bikes. 

Sean


----------

